#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Германии

## Seseg

Буддийский центр Кагью в Берлине:

www.bodhicharya.de

Гелугпинский центр во Франкфурте-на-Майне:

http://www.choedzong.de

информация на немецком языке.
семинары и лекции проводятся, как на английском так и немецком...

в обоих центрах есть места для размещения за небольшую плату, если приезжают гости из далека...

----------


## Melnik

Центров Кагью в Германии вообще полно.

----------


## Grigoriy

Это не буддизм в Германии, это Кагью в Берлине и Гелугпа во Франкфурте  :Smilie: 
Буддизм в Германии это, например, вот:
http://www.buddhanet.net/euro_dir/eur_ger1.htm

----------


## Seseg

ну спасибо, что добавили сайты... 
жаль, что фотки нельзя прикрепить, а то бы фотки выставила... в Берлине центр очень большой и еще строится, все время приезжают буддисты и небуддисты с разных стран помогать... приезжайте/приходите (Григоий) тоже!

----------


## Grigoriy

> приезжайте/приходите


Спасибо, вчера посетил, понравилось




> жаль, что фотки нельзя прикрепить, а то бы фотки выставила...


А вот и фотки со вчерашнего мероприятия, Тензин Вангьял:

----------


## Ratmir

> ну спасибо, что добавили сайты... 
> жаль, что фотки нельзя прикрепить, а то бы фотки выставила... в Берлине центр очень большой и еще строится, все время приезжают буддисты и небуддисты с разных стран помогать... приезжайте/приходите (Григоий) тоже!


Да мы бы зашли, только как визу получить? :Smilie:

----------


## TAndra

Спасибо за фотографии!
Недавно видели Тензина Вангьяла на семинаре во Франкфурте.
Будем в Дрездене  с 22 по 26 сентября. Может быть, и до Берлина доедем.

----------


## Ges

http://www.alltagerleuchten.de/

----------


## Seseg

C 21 по 27 июля Е.С. Далай-лама посетит Гамбург... 
Программа визита расписание, стоимость билетов на сайте (англ., нем., фран.): 

http://www.dalailama-hamburg.de/index.php?id=8&L=1

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Никто не в курсе, будут ли еще визиты Далай-ламы в Гамбург ? Вообще где бы найти список центров по германии. Меня интересует земля шлезвиг гольштайн, хотя конечно если собрания в других местах будут , с удовольствием поеду. 

Лекции , семинары все это не интересует , интересует только приезд лам и передача учений. Кто в курсе отзовитесь =) Спасибо заранее! 

Вообще было бы классно сделать общий сайт для тех кто живет в германии и европе вообще.

----------


## Fuerth

> Никто не в курсе, будут ли еще визиты Далай-ламы в Гамбург ? Вообще где бы найти список центров по германии. Меня интересует земля шлезвиг гольштайн, хотя конечно если собрания в других местах будут , с удовольствием поеду.


Немецким же владеете?
Вот сайт Deutsche Buddhistische Union (DBU).
Там же есть поиск по центрам в землях, по мероприятиям и т.д.

Или Вас русскоязычные буддисты Германии интересуют?

----------

Chhyu Dorje (11.05.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Немецким же владеете?
> Вот сайт Deutsche Buddhistische Union (DBU).
> Там же есть поиск по центрам в землях, по мероприятиям и т.д.
> 
> Или Вас русскоязычные буддисты Германии интересуют?


Немецким владеем. Спасибо большое ! Думаю то что нужно =) Интересуют только лекции , посвящения и встречи с приезжающими ламами и монахами. Остальной бизнес не интересует  :Smilie:  Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Немецким владеем. Спасибо большое ! Думаю то что нужно =) Интересуют только лекции , посвящения и встречи с приезжающими ламами и монахами. Остальной бизнес не интересует  Еще раз спасибо!


Privetstvuju,

HH DalaiLama byl v proshlom godu vo Frankfurte

U nas vo Frankfurte est' zentr  http://tibethaus.com/ .. Tam mozhno skachat programmu na god
A takzhe imeeetsya Sakya http://www.sakya-foundation.de/ 
Kstati vo Frankfurt letom  priezhaet HH Sakya Trizin (programmu mozhno na saite uvidet')

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Спасибо , ознакомлюсь ...

----------


## Lans

Здравствуйте!  Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти во Франкфурте-на-Майне настоящего ламу? Они там есть вообще?

----------


## Dondhup

Вы главное в "Новую кадампу" случайно не впишитесь. Не знаю есть ли они в Германии, ног опасаться стоит.

----------


## Lans

Просто хотелось бы найти настоящего ламу во Франкфурте.   Но не знаю, есть ли они там.  

В курсе только про медитационные центы Алмазного пути

----------


## Dondhup

Frankfurt
From Dharmaweb
Jump to: navigation, search


Buddha's Wisdom Meditation Center
Hanauer Landstrasse 443, Frankfurt am Main 60314
Tel: 069-40807670, Fax: 069-40807673
Email: info@tphathue.de
Web site: www.phathue.de
Tradition: Vietnamese Zen
Affiliation: Deutsch-Vietnamesische Buddhistische Gemeinde e.V (gemeinnützig)
Spiritual Director: Ven. Thich Thien Son

Buddhistische Studiengruppe Chödzong
c/o Shambala Zentrum
Dreieichstr. 39
Hinterhaus
Frankfurt am Main 60594
Contact: Manfred Schneider
Tel: 69 89 22 69, Fax: 69 52 40 82
Email: schneiderinamanfred@web.de
Web site: www.choedzong.de
Tradition: Tibetan, Gelugpa and open to other Traditions
Spiritual Director: Lhoden Sherab Dagyab Rinpoche

Buddhistisches Zentrum Frankfurt
Saalburgstr. 17
D-60385 Frankfurt am Main
Tel: (69) 4691001, Fax: (69) 4691002
Email: Frankfurt@diamondway-center.org
Web site: www.buddhismus-frankfurt.de
Tradition: Tibetan, Karma Kagyü
Spiritual Director: Karmapa Thaye Dorje, Shamar Rinp., Lama Ole Nydahl

Dzogchen Gemeinschaft e.V.
Contact: Stephanie Wagner
60329 Frankfurt, Stuttgarter Str. 15
Tel/Fax: 069-618721
Tradition: Tibetan, Nyingma
Spiritual Director: Namkhai Norbu

Fo Guang Shan Meditation Zenturm
Hanauer Landstr. 17 60314 Frankfurt/Main
Tel: 49 (69) 4059-0870, Fax: 49 (69) 4059-0871
Emails: bliaffm@yahoo.com.tw or fgseuge5u@fgs.org.tw
Tradition: Mahayana, Humanistic Buddhism
Affiliation: Fo Guang Shan
Spiritual Director: Ven. Master Hsing Yun

FWBO Frankfurt
Meditationsraum Gunkel
Habsburgerallee 112
60385 Frankfurt
Contact: Horst Gunkel
Tel: 0 69 - 43 05 93 61
Fax: 0 61 81 - 57 39 75
Email: fwbo@kommundsieh.de
Web site: www.oekobuero.de/RMG.html
Tradition: Western Buddhist Order
Spiritual Director: Urgyen Sangharakshita

Khordong e.V.
Contact: S. Pienz
60385 Frankfurt, Inheidener Str. 69
Tel/Fax: 069-451346
Tradition: Tibetan, Nyingma

Lotussangha des europ. Sozialen Buddhismus
Dharma Sah Frankfurt e.V.
60431 Frankfurt, Niedwiesenstr. 5
Tel: 069-510874, Fax -510875
Tradition: Mahayana, Zen
Spiritual Director: Große Dharma Meisterin Ji Kwang Dae Poep Sa Nim

Rigpa
Contact: Saskia Pfeilsticker
60318 Frankfurt, Eiserne Hand 27
Tel: 069-595487, Fax: 069-595487
Tradition: Tibetan, Nyingma
Spiritual Director: Sogyal Rinpoche

Schule für Aikido und Zen
Contact: Barbara Bester
60316 Frankfurt, Baumweg 50
Tel/Fax: 069-445023
Tradition: Zen

Serlingpa - Zentrum für Buddhismus
Frankfurt am Main, Hessen
Contact: Guido Thelen Vorsitzender
Tel/Fax: 0611/9505999
Email: serlingpa@t-online.de
Web site: www.serlingpa.de
Tradition: Tibetan, Neue Kadampa Tradition
Spiritual Director: Geshe Kelsang Gyatso
Teachers: Kadam Michael Albert,
Ulrike Müller, Kelsang Jampa

Shambala-Studiengruppe Frankfurt
60594 Frankfurt, Dreieichstr. 39, Hinterhaus
Tel: 069-524082, Fax: -524082
Email: info@meditation-frankfurt.de
Web site: www.meditation-frankfurt.de
Tradition: Tibetan, Kagyü, Nyingma
Founder: Chögyam Trungpa
Spiritual Director: Sakyong Mipham Rinpoche

Studiengruppe für buddhistische Texte
Contact: Ute Reitz
60598 Frankfurt, Großer Hasenpfad 45
Tel/Fax: 069/618996,
Tradition: Tibetan, Kagyü
Spiritual Director: Tenga Rinpoche
Teacher: Chime Rinpoche

Spirituelle Fürsorge für Lebende und Sterbende
Contact: Sybille Romanens-Geiger 6xxx Frankfurt
Tel: 069-637624, Fax: 63199055
Email: 113641.2446@compuserve.com
Tradition: tib.Buddhismus
Spiritual Director: Sogyal Rinpoche

Tara Rogpa
Contact: Magda Foster von Frankenberg
60316 Frankfurt, Königswarter Str. 27
Tel/Fax: 069-490033
Tradition: Tibetan
Spiritual Director: Akong Rinpoche

Theravada-Studiengrupp

c/o Shambala-Zentrum
Contact: Silvia Mönckmeier
60594 Frankfurt, Dreieichstr. 37-39
Tel: 06131-372786, Fax: -304546
Email: si.moenckmeier@freenet.de
Tradition: Theravada
Spiritual Director: Dr. Alfred Weil

Verein für buddhistische Forschung u. tibetische Kultur e.V.
Contact: Dr. Annemarie Dross-Mashayekhi
60487 Frankfurt, Basaltstr. 39
Tel: 069-532223, Fax: -532223
Tradition: Tibetan, Karma Kagyü
Spiritual Director: Tai Silupa Rinpoche

Wat Buddha Piyawararam Meditation Center
(Thailandische Buddhisten e.v. Meditationszentrurm)
Dietzenbacher strasse 6
Dreieich-Gotzenhain
Frankfurt 63303 Germany
Spiritual Director: Ajarn Tong Sirimangalo
Teachers: Phra Ajarn Ofer Adi and Phra Ajarn Santi
Tel: 49 61 038 33253
Email: germany@sirimangalo.org
Web site: www.europe.sirimangalo.org/germany/wbpw
Tradition: Satipatthana Vipassana
Affiliation: Mahasi Sayadaw Lineage
Spiritual Director: Chao Khun Phra Rajaprommajaan (Tong Sirimangalo)
Teachers: Ajaan Chanestr, Ajaan Ofer

Zen-Gruppe Frankfurt (Schule für Aikido und Zen)
Contact: Bärbel Beste
60594 Frankfurt, Darmstädter Landstr. 10-12
Tel: 069-61993988, Fax: -6032586
Tradition: Soto Zen
Spiritual Director: Ludger Tenryu Tenbreul

Zen-Gemeinschaft Frankfurt
Contact: Wolf Spinner-Ahnert
60325 Frankfurt, Arndtstr. 17
Tel/Fax: 069-5962899
Tradition: Zen

----------

